# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  gridview item style

## met0555

Hi,

I have a gridview in my xaml page, and I populate the item as follow :



```
For test As Integer = 1 To 20

            gridview1.Items.Add(test )

        Next
```

Which works fine. But what I;m trying to do is add another data in the item like this :



```
For test As Integer = 1 To 20

            gridview1.Items.Add(test )

	gridview1.Items.Add(GENERATED_NUMBER)

        Next
```


But I want the two data to appear in different style(color, size ...) How can I achieve that easily?

Thank You

----------


## sandeepv415

Try
gridvbiew1.EditIndex = e.NewEditIndex
BindTheData()

Catch ex As Exception
Response.Write(ex.Message)
End Try

in the RowEditing if you are editing data.

----------


## met0555

@sandeepv415 , 

I thnk the sample code you provided is for vb.net app but it doesn't apply for windows 8 apps.

thx

----------

